# Doxa & what you drive!



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

Since there's no 2007 T-Shark I threw $2500 to a new toy to go along with my 300T Shark Reissue. A match born across the pond in a beautiful land called Europe. I'm a very lucky and a very broke man now but very  

As you can see I'll be riding a bit safer in my geeky Neon Yellow Olympia Jacket and all my gear is CE approved. Even though I'm covered head to toe in gear I'll still ride the bike slow and as if no one can see me. For those who ride and have ridden motorcycles they know what I'm talking about. I've been without a bike for to many years and will enjoy this one till I find a wife to marry and have kids.

Post your pics of your Doxa and your ride be it a bicycle, motorcycle, auto, boat, plane, etc.

Be safe and enjoy life!


----------



## diverj007 (Nov 18, 2006)

We take life a little slower out here on the North Shore of Massachusetts, or at least I do, being married :-d .
1975 Honda CB 125S (1800 original miles).
Looking forward to wearing my upcoming 750T Professional. The orange will look great with the blue on the bike. :-!


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

diverj007 said:


> We take life a little slower out here on the North Shore of Massachusetts, or at least I do, being married :-d .
> 1975 Honda CB 125S (1800 original miles).
> Looking forward to wearing my upcoming 750T Professional. The orange will look great with the blue on the bike. :-!


Great looking ride. 
Believe me, I'm the slowest biker on the road, correction, on the Planet. The bike may look fast but it's not going to go fast.

With that said, my goal is to take a safety riding course in the next few weeks, build up 600 miles so I can past the 1st service interval, then ride the bike to Bar Harbor, ME. If I actually do this trip I'd love to stop by, have a cup of coffee on the north shore and see your bike and 750T.

Maybe we can meet one day in the week when all the Scuba divers are out diving on the North Shore. Heck, I'd even rent Scuba gear at the local dive shop and go for a dive on the North Shore!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok, you posted this thread just to hurt me. In my younger days I had a 1988 Yamaha FZR 1000 (I will try to find a pic;-)). Now, after a wife and two kids I just drive the old 2000 Honda Accord with 132k Miles. I actually thought about selling it to buy more Doxas. I have a farm truck I was going to drive to work. Now wouldn't that look good, beat-up farm truck with a sweet Doxa GMT Pro hanging out the window:-d


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

jclevoy said:


> Ok, you posted this thread just to hurt me. In my younger days I had a 1988 Yamaha FZR 1000 (I will try to find a pic;-)). Now, after a wife and two kids I just drive the old 2000 Honda Accord with 132k Miles. I actually thought about selling it to buy more Doxas. I have a farm truck I was going to drive to work. Now wouldn't that look good, beat-up farm truck with a sweet Doxa GMT Pro hanging out the window:-d


No harm intended. I actually envy anyone with a wife and kids. I'd give up all 4 of my Doxa's and the bike for what you have. I look forward to pics of your ride. Oh and I bet Cussler has an old pick up truck he drives and hangs his Orange Pro out the window, so it's not a bad idea after all. In fact.... a quick google search and saw this online.... "Clive Cussler Interview. ... I was a prospector, but in the movie, I will be driving an old beat-up truck and rescuing Pitt and Giordino out in the Sahara. ..." 
....to bad this actually didn't make it in the movie.


----------



## xno (Mar 10, 2006)

*Gotta be Orange Right?*

Here's my two pride and joys,



















Orange HAS been my favorite color since I was a kid, so it's a natural, both classics.


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

*My newest ride and newest watch*

not together though.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, no pics with the Doxas, as the bike has been sitting in the garage the last couple of years :-(. Badly needs a rebuild on the engine, something I plan to finally get done this year when I return home!

It's a highly customized 883 Sportster (now a 1200) and is quick, low, shiny and _cool_...



















My Chrono Avenger (Breitling) with my Sporty....










And here is me (wearing my Breitling Navitimer) right after I soloed in Cessna N68230 (behind me) back in '04


----------



## whse (Feb 11, 2006)

This is probably my favorite car. 1969 Camaro Indy Pace Car, love wearing my 600 T-graph Pro and cruising with the top down. There's nothing like orange, white, black, and chrome to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

It is funny how there is a hint of orange in a number of the pics in the different autos and bikesb-)

Me 17 Years ago with my bike. Pre Doxa and Pre Wife. Don't tell my wife. She did not like this ex-girlfriend........:-d


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Both what I wear (a Doxa SUB750T GMT Pro) and what I drive (a 2005 BMW 325i) come from Europe and both are beautiful pieces of mechanical engineering and art. I'll post some pics later today.

James


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

whse said:


> This is probably my favorite car. 1969 Camaro Indy Pace Car, love wearing my 600 T-graph Pro and cruising with the top down. There's nothing like orange, white, black, and chrome to put a smile on my face.


Now that is one very sweet ride, whse! And the Doxa must look great with it, and vice versa.

James


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome rides folks! Keep'm coming! :-! 

Pilots (Congrats on that solo years ago!), cruiser (luv the orange and the 'modified' 1200 Sportser could use a Caribbean accessory) and sport (the blue helmit could use a Caribbean accessory as well;-) ) motorcyclists, sweet vintage automobile (awesome orange stripe) drivers, hmmmm now we some helicopters, jets, bicyclists, Ricks many sweeet Porches, and maybe even an underwater sub operator to fill out the spectrum. |>

I wonder what the folks at Doxa are driving these days?:think:

Cussler usually had a photo of his classic car ride with him standing next to it in his books. Sure would be cool to get a photo of him next to his 'daily ride'.


----------



## cyote57 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi All!!

Okay... here's my little contribution... the Defender 90 in front is mine, the jeep in back is my brother's. 

(hope the photo works... my first try)

Cheers


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

cyote57 said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> Okay... here's my little contribution... the Defender 90 in front is mine, the jeep in back is my brother's.
> 
> ...


Now that's what Dirk should be driving in any future movie. sweeeeet. :-!


----------



## Duffy0401 (May 11, 2007)

I don't know if my Honda Element (The Toaster) qualifies as awesome...but it is ORANGE !! And therefore I've decided on the Orange Sub 750T for my first DOXA in a few weeks.


----------



## cyote57 (Apr 21, 2007)

Brian B said:


> Now that's what Dirk should be driving in any future movie. sweeeeet. :-!


Hi Brian,

Thanks!! My wife calls it my mistress... sometimes not so jokingly...;-)

Actually if you remember the movie Sahara, Dirk and Al (when did he become Anglo?) Giordino weren't exactly _driving_ a land rover.. they were being driven!! Except I dont have one of those neat "two-screw removable" beds like they were in!! lol

Cheers


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

Let's see if this works...

The first photo is when I got certified a couple of years ago...I'm the handsome fella on the left. 

The bike pic is from last year when I visitied my friend in Viriginia and we went for a ride through the countryside. Beautiful area, and that's me wearing a NUMA t-shirt and my 750T Pro. 

By the way, how do you get pictures to show as thumbnails?

Avi


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

What else but this.....................!!!!!










OK, OK - but you gotta admit it's much more exotic than my Doxaholic Stratus.....










Paul


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2006)

No pictures of my DOXA's with my car (yet)......

Off the road at the moment as I'm about to embark on a body-off, chassis up rebuild!

A fine piece of British Beef.......




























;-)


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

No pic with watch in it, but here is my ride ... Love it.








John M.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow! xho and whse, those are some fine orange rides! Everyone has great stuff! Here's my 1991 Mustang LX 5.0 that has too many modifications to list:










And here it is with my Sub 300T Professional Re-Issue:


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

This belongs to a friend of a friend. I could see Dirk and Al cruisin' around in this! |>

Paul


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

T-Graph and X-fire for me....(I also have a vintage (LOL) Audi 200T that I drive in the snow).


----------



## smurfe (Sep 10, 2006)

No pic of my Sub750T but here are a few pics of my daily driver. 1981 Jeep CJ7 I have built from the frame up. I just realized I need to take some new shots since I have put the winch back on. I am seriously thinking of re-painting it since there is some surface rust starting to bubble. It will probably be Doxa orange if I can get a good paint match. I really like orange or yellow Jeeps.


----------



## cyote57 (Apr 21, 2007)

smurfe said:


> No pic of my Sub750T but here are a few pics of my daily driver. 1981 Jeep CJ7 I have built from the frame up. I just realized I need to take some new shots since I have put the winch back on. I am seriously thinking of re-paining it since there is some surface rust starting to bubble. It will probably be Doxa orange if I can get a good paint match. I really like orange or yellow Jeeps.


That's one great looking CJ !!!


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*this is my 931*










Rick


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: this is my 931*



DOXA S.A. said:


> Rick


Nice!!! Where's the Orange???

John M.


----------



## Sandecker (Jan 15, 2007)

*Got the watch. Gotta work on the ride*

*Here's the watch.*










*Now I gotta work on the ride.*


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Got the watch. Gotta work on the ride*



Sandecker said:


> *Here's the watch.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome Sandecker...So who remembers the 'Green Machine'? 
Ah yes, there's Rick's Porche! 
smurfe - Orange would be great looking...

Everyone - Great looking rides! Lov to see my favorite interests combined. Cars/Motorcycles/Diving/Doxa = :-!

Now if someone can just post a Lotus, Delorian, or a Eurocopter with a Doxa then I can say this was one of the best Doxa Forum posts I've ever seen! :-d


----------



## Derek H (Feb 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of my rides. I couldn't find any pics which included Doxa's, but here they are anyways. I like toys.

Derek









































http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v306/derekgholmes/?action=view&current=10-14-06Duc041.flv


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

and you've got some nice toys indeedy. :-!
Awesome folks, keep'm coming.



Derek H said:


> Here are a couple of my rides. I couldn't find any pics which included Doxa's, but here they are anyways. I like toys.
> 
> Derek
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Road time is split between a Nissan Pathfinder and BMW 323i (most unreliable car I've ever owned). Dirt time is spent on this...


----------



## hucky (Apr 14, 2007)

My 2 new Doxas are in Transit, but have the rides covered for now
The military PVD goes with the car
The 750T pro goes with the bike


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

1994 Pontiac Trans Am Gt I am the original owner and do not drive it very much.The car only has 18,000 miles.


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my old favorite, though sold it a few years back. Now in an old 3 series BMW. Faster, more reliable, just no soul compared to the Volvo. And how often can you say that.
Simon


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2006)

Some of my rides

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c247/boulana/Merc1.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c247/boulana/IMGP0075.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c247/boulana/Trials2.jpg
http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c247/boulana/IMGP0425.jpg


----------



## Aero_Dave (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a few of mine!

































Dave...


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

My two loves, one's my 2003 Anniversary 95cubic inch Dyna Glide Sport and two's our lass, Gill (sorting out the domestic accomodation on the shore of Loch Ness last summer), not neccessarily in that order!;-)
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Tom R (Mar 11, 2006)

Although I generally drive a jet black Chevy Z-71 every day, my preferred ride is my Harley...

My Doxa... Orange, baby. The Pro.



















and let's not forget Comet...










she loves Doxa watches.


----------



## THOR (Feb 20, 2006)

I just got this one on the road yesterday - after working on it all fall/winter/spring. Still some interior work to do, and the back wheels will be updated sometime this week - but coming along nicely! ;-)


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thor,

Your T-Bucket is incredible! Is that a 351? Was it a kit or scratch built? You should be very proud of how she turned out 'cause you done good! :-!


----------



## THOR (Feb 20, 2006)

SMSgt Bo said:


> Thor,
> 
> Your T-Bucket is incredible! Is that a 351? Was it a kit or scratch built? You should be very proud of how she turned out 'cause you done good! :-!


Thanks, it's been quite a project. Scratch build - frame from one place, body from another, motor from here, tranny (muncie 4-spd) from there - I don't think any two components I wanted to use were available from the same place. It's much, much faster than it looks...

Oh, and that's a chev 350 "Keep your Ford *ALL GM*" ;-)

Cheers,


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I have no doubt it's a blast to drive. My buddy in NC had one with a 351 Cleveland and fiberglass bucket and it was fast as stink!


----------



## Ducati (Jun 20, 2006)

Some of you guys have some very nice rides. I liked the Rod in the previous post. 

Particularily. I am glad to see motorcyclists so represented.

My ride is a 1993 Ducati 888SPO that I have had since new. Much modified, not so reliable anymore...but "the devil you know..."
As well I have a 1971 Ducati Scrambler 250 (non-desmo) 
Car: 1983 Mercedes Benz 300D with 293,000 miles on it, & the head has never been off. Formerly grandpa's car - its been in the family since new.

New cars are for suckers.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Reeves Callaway performance modified BMW 320is....Callaway Stage Two turbo, Callaway header, Callaway fuel system with high capacity pump. Free flow BroSpeed exhaust, Eibach lowered sport springs, Strut tower brace, K&N intake, Cross-drilled rotors, Oiler cooler, Stainless steel lines, BMP Design plug wires, Compomotive 3-piece alloy wheels, Yokohama 45 series rubber.


----------



## ralbertina (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian B said:


> Since there's no 2007 T-Shark I threw $2500 to a new toy to go along with my 300T Shark Reissue. A match born across the pond in a beautiful land called Europe. I'm a very lucky and a very broke man now but very
> 
> As you can see I'll be riding a bit safer in my geeky Neon Yellow Olympia Jacket and all my gear is CE approved. Even though I'm covered head to toe in gear I'll still ride the bike slow and as if no one can see me. For those who ride and have ridden motorcycles they know what I'm talking about. I've been without a bike for to many years and will enjoy this one till I find a wife to marry and have kids.
> 
> ...


_____________________________________________________________

Brian, I saw your post when I was catching up on my reading at the Doxa forum. I have a Doxa 750t pro, and I'm currently contemplating purchasing the BMW F800st. I would be interested in your riding impressions of this bike as it is new to the U.S. this year. By the way, my Doxa frequently rides in a Lotus Elise which I drive on the weekends. Its my weekend play toy that I purchased in Storm Titanium (grey color). Now that I have the Doxa, looks like I should have ordered the car in Chrome Orange to match the face of my Doxa. Anyways, I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

*wrx*


----------



## gasman (Jul 24, 2006)

My main ride; no pic of the 750 with it though!


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

ralbertina said:


> _____________________________________________________________
> 
> Brian, I saw your post when I was catching up on my reading at the Doxa forum. I have a Doxa 750t pro, and I'm currently contemplating purchasing the BMW F800st. I would be interested in your riding impressions of this bike as it is new to the U.S. this year. By the way, my Doxa frequently rides in a Lotus Elise which I drive on the weekends. Its my weekend play toy that I purchased in Storm Titanium (grey color). Now that I have the Doxa, looks like I should have ordered the car in Chrome Orange to match the face of my Doxa. Anyways, I can be reached at [email protected]


Email sent!
A Lotus Elise! 
Please oh please post a pic of that beauty. Maybe one day after I drive my F800ST to Bar Harbor Me, and stopped by the North Shore of Boston to visit 'diverj007' I'll head out to IL! Sounds like I'll start a new Photo Tag post in a few months!


----------



## ralbertina (Oct 8, 2006)

Brian B said:


> Email sent!
> A Lotus Elise!
> Please oh please post a pic of that beauty. Maybe one day after I drive my F800ST to Bar Harbor Me, and stopped by the North Shore of Boston to visit 'diverj007' I'll head out to IL! Sounds like I'll start a new Photo Tag post in a few months!


Brina, I'll post a pic of my elise this weekend when I get back in town from my busines trip


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I'll bring it back to the top with one more pic of my second 1991 Mustang. This is my wife's GT convertible we couldn't resist buying used a year and a half ago. We just put it over 40,000 miles with the great weather we've been enjoying here in Northern Illinois the last few days....


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

Great car, Steve. Had one years ago before buying a 94 GT which I loved. Sold that one with more than 160K miles and it still took off like a raped ape.


----------



## mbakes (Nov 29, 2006)

The one without a top is mine. The other has been replaced with a Touareg. It's in the shop after being side swiped by a dump truck otherwise I would have taken a pic with my Mil Sharky in it:


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh, some great rides out there. With a 1 yr old son, the wife is pressuring me to get something more family friendly... which pretty much rules out the cobra (the corvette in the background is mine).


----------



## QWKDTSN (May 27, 2007)

Here are my main rides - 2001.5 Audi S4 Avant in rare Pearl White with white leather interior. Every option except the 'sport interior'. Modified with a chip - gutted downpipes - Al diverter valves - intake - full Bilstein suspension - RS4 DTM wheels - Transmission stabilizer - short shifter - and lots of various little things like clear corners, etc.  License plate reads 'TRBOWGN'...

The bike is a 2006 Triumph Daytona 675 ('06 bike of the year) - modified with rim stripes - Two Brothers carbon fiber exhaust - gel seat - frame sliders - fork sliders - and maybe one or two other things. 

Watch is my Military Sharkhunter... my only DOXA... for now.


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

My project car is a 97 Wrangler.


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

Picking this up next Saturday, Volvo S60 D5 SE, lots of boys toys onboard:-d Decided to opt out of the company car scheme and buy my own for a change|>


----------



## kjken (Jul 2, 2007)

QWKDTSN --Nice S4. Here is my Audi.


----------



## DoxaHarleyDog (May 11, 2007)

I prefer to ride as well b-) but have a BMW 328i for rainy days :roll: and a black Ford Sport Trac for toolin' around in :-d


----------



## Nimrod69 (Jun 18, 2007)

Carrera 4S


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

For me it is a Saturn Outlook.


----------



## lhanddds (Jun 30, 2007)

2006 Mercedes Benz CLK 350 convertible. Has room for 4 or golf clubs!!


----------



## THOR (Feb 20, 2006)

I had this on page one, and it disappeared - oh well, it was an old photo anyway:










(yes, I built it)


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

kjken said:


> QWKDTSN --Nice S4. Here is my Audi.


I've got those rims (BBS forged RG-R gold series) on my wife's 2006 Dinan S2 Mini Cooper S. I'll try to post some pics of the little beast later (the car, not my wife).


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mustang Killer - Subaru WRX


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Been driving this all week long. Next week it'll be back to four wheels...man I'm dreading it.:-d


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

lhanddds said:


> 2006 Mercedes Benz CLK 350 convertible. Has room for 4 or golf clubs!!


Nice shot at Norton, but I don't see a Southern Trace sticker on it.:-d Do you play East Ridge or Shreveport CC?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

THOR: Wow! That custom ride makes me speechless. I can't describe how good it looks in words. Knowing that you built it just makes it even better! Awesome!

Robert999: A very good friend of mine let me drive his WRX. I was impressed. I found the turbo lag a bit disconcerting and the torque steer was a little much. But it was fun. However, he blew the engine his first time out on the track. Under a cloud of much suspicion that the catastrophic failure did not occur on the street, Subara did replace the engine under warranty.


----------



## THOR (Feb 20, 2006)

Now there's a vehicle I think we can all agree upon - what better reason to buy a Doxa than to go with your Dive boat? :-d


----------



## SSeric02 (Oct 27, 2006)

At home, on the rare occasion I'm there, it's a titaium silver 330ci. Sorry, no pics, I lost them when my computer crashed a while back.

At work, it's a armored Ford Excursion.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

*My garage queen w/ 17,000 original miles!*


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

THOR said:


> Now there's a vehicle I think we can all agree upon - what better reason to buy a Doxa than to go with your Dive boat? :-d


Glad you like her.:-! To me, there's nothing like piloting a boat. I just have to figure out a way to move somewhere, so that's a daily occurrence.

I don't know if I mentioned it before, but nice T-bucket!


----------



## Peter D (Feb 15, 2006)

I have had heaps of cars being a grease monkey at heart,

Now I am a Dad I currently drive a Subaru Liberty GT Wagon (Garnet Red) same model as the pic
and ride my Fondreist Racer (Blue) same model as the pic
The wife drives the the Corolla Wagon Sportivo

One of my favourites was my restored White Jag with wire wheels and twin blade spinners.

May load them up when I have time


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Around town, my '06 Dodge Charger SXT (Similar to pic)



















If all goes well...(my First choice)










Or maybe...(my Second choice)










Wish me luck!!!

(Testing for both next year)

Jeremy


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Had a drive in Jreremy's Charger when we met in Vegas. Bloody nice car. Good luck for the yellow or red vehicles, Jeremy:-!.

Pete


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Best of luck to you Jeremy, it's very competitive out there. Right now I'm driving a 2003 Pierce.
-PB



JBernstein said:


> Around town, my '06 Dodge Charger SXT (Similar to pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Ptern said:


> Best of luck to you Jeremy, it's very competitive out there. Right now I'm driving a 2003 Pierce.
> -PB


I know it's very competitive, but I'm hoping my background in the Nassau County (NY) Fire Service will help...and I'm also a Nationally Registered Paramedic.

PM me...where do you work? One of the Quantums? Post pics man!!!


----------



## Tom Connelly (Feb 14, 2006)

All of you guys who have cool rides to match your cool watches. I have cool watches but drive a crappy 2000 Chevy Tracker (Suzuki Vitarra rebrand), with a 2.0L 4cyl gasoline motor and automatic transmission, and about 93K miles on the odometer. (~154497 km) It's a far cry from the raised large tire 4x4's that I drove in my youth when gasoline was cheap and I wasn't yet a family guy. ;-)


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

*Here ya go ...>*








Just picked up a 2006 Mustang GT last week. My '97 got totalled in June. I new I was back in a "real Stang" when I sat in this baby! Thank GOD they went back to the Fastback look :-!. Cheers-Ronbo


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome looing GT! I had a white '91 GT coupe with the 3:55 gears and that baby would just cruise =). Why I traded it for a '97 I don't know. BUT I had that one for 188,000 miles before the sucker got totaled last month =(. Went out and picked up the 2006 GT at the bottom of the page here. I LOVE the fact that they went back to the Fastback body style. And 300HP is enough for me but will be doing a few cosmetic things to her. Also a K&N cold air kit too. Cheers-Ronbo


----------



## PIOU (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's my (little) one!
I have a Pro, of course


----------



## cyclopath (Jul 21, 2007)

Well this is the drive (not actually my car but the right colour, model etc...). None of my photos are much good.
Now if only that Doxa would turn up!


----------



## davie0146 (Sep 14, 2006)

hi all
currently rebuilding this and changing the engine management from MFi to Cosworht Efi !)
a 1986 Ford Escort Series 1 RS Turbo which is running about 205BHP but more to go !)

























used to have this !(









and i wear this


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

Here is me in my "ride." b-)


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

MaxStatic said:


> Here is me in my "ride." b-)


*SWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET







*


----------



## cvc (Jun 25, 2007)

Is this enough orange for you? However, I chose the Sharkhunter instead of the legendary orange SUB750T. Ha!


----------



## VTailFlyer (Aug 7, 2007)

My ground ride is a Nissan Pathfinder.

My other ride is a Beechcraft Bonanza. Does this qualify?


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

jclevoy said:


> *SWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before I went rotorhead, this was the view of my old "office" i.e. ride.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Now THAT looks like fun! Details?


----------



## VTailFlyer (Aug 7, 2007)

And heres mine:


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

cvc: That is one perfect looking Z! Wow!

davie0146: Now there's a Ford we don't get to play with in the States!

ronbo: Sorry to hear about your loss, but glad to see you in another 'Stang! Those Bullitt wheels on that color just look fantastic! I'm thinking Steeda/Eibach Progressive rate springs to lower it a bit without losing ride quality, a Classic Design Concepts Shelby (67-68) style rear ducktail spoiler, chrome taillight accents and maybe a CDC shaker hood scoop (functional)!

I saw all of these modifications on the '05-'08 Mustangs at the Mustang Club of America National Show in Springfield, Illinois about two weeks ago. I was very happy that my red GT received a gold trophy and my titanium frost LX received a 1st place (highest possible for both):


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

VTailFlyer said:


> And heres mine:


Nice Beech! I've never flown one, came close with a Mooney but a little different. We have close ground rides too, I drive a 'Yota 4Runner.

Nice bird. :-!


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

My new baby - M5 Touring


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

T Bone said:


> Now THAT looks like fun! Details?


T-6A, close trail, in formation in the MOA down in Del Rio. Not my pic, but have acquired that sight picture more than just a few times. Pulled my share of G's in this little honey too ;-)

biznasty end


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

My new baby! Moto Guzzi Griso 1100.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Poorman said:


> My new baby! Moto Guzzi Griso 1100.


Andy, that looks great!! I wish I could get something like that............


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Andy, that is sweet! Hadn't ever seen a modern 'Guzzi, wondered what they'd been up to!

MaxStatic, I have a friend that flew the T-6 late last year. Recently got his wings and finished up in a T-38. Soon he's off to survival E&E school then on to the F-16. Must be great to fly such awesome equipment AND have_ them_ pay _you ;-).
_Thanks for your service to our Country. And stay out of Baghdad if you can. There's already enough helicopters there to choke a camel (things are thicker 'n flies!) :-d.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

giorgos mg said:


> View attachment 441074


Something tells me that you like orange/blue :-d :-d


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

giorgos mg said:


> View attachment 441074


Great color coordination. Perfect match! :-!


----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)

Good to see another D90 on here.:-!

My toys:
On the wing of the D90


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

New toy coming from the UK Now I need a Caribbean to match!


----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)

I replied yesterday, but somehow it got stuck on pg 2?


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

Not really color coordinated to any Doxas other than my 1200 SR. Here a few of the rides. That's actor, hot rodder and Doxa owner since the 60's Norm Grabowski with my Factory Five. He told me that I could not pass up the 1941 Cadillac so it now takes two spots in the garage.


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

What great tastes!

No pic right now, but any of my DOXAs look good with my Black Mercedes E350 Cabriolet.


----------



## mmcleaning (Dec 11, 2008)

My two current rides


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

Three Doxas for three Aprilias.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

*Scooter!!!*

Okay, here's my baby...the Vino scooter! Sexy lil' beast, ain't she? :-d :-!
Here's a piece I wrote for the paper about my "hog." b-)
Hahahaha!!!!
I was pretty much "Born to Ride"


----------



## MM13 (Feb 12, 2010)

Unfortunately this one pushed the 5000T of my wrist, but here's the inside of the TSX.


----------



## gwidener350z (Aug 20, 2010)

Greg


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

I no longer own this beauty, got married, some toys had to go, but I figured might as well post this 1973 911 T Porsche for your eyes to enjoy.
I love my wife just as much...


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

^^^ That's a SWEET ride


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Doxa & what you ride!*



Jason71 said:


> ^^^ That *was* a SWEET ride


Jason, took the liberty to correct a typo in your post ;-) I see it too often, unfortunately: guys get married and loose some (if not all) toys in the process or shortly after. I count myself lucky as I didn't have to give up any toys ..... even better, my lovely wife got me an even nicer toy (in addition to what I already had):

















_(pictures are of the same bike, sporting different body-kits)_

For those not familiar with this bike: Ducati MH900_e_ (Mike Hailwood 900 evoluzione), limited edition, could only be purchased -sight unseen- via the internet. Site opened on January 1, 2000 at midnight and received > 400,000 hits in 1 1/2 hour. There are only 2,000 MHe's, with ca 500 in the US. This is #225 (explains my screen name too ;-))

RonB


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Doxa & what you ride!*

different priorities now, I am also now a father, and love it!
At least got to keep my watches! lol


MHe225 said:


> Jason, took the liberty to correct a typo in your post ;-) I see it too often, unfortunately: guys get married and loose some (if not all) toys in the process or shortly after. I count myself lucky as I didn't have to give up any toys ..... even better, my lovely wife got me an even nicer toy (in addition to what I already had):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

